# Any other Reggaeton fans?



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I am a rather unlikely person to be a fan (44yo white guy), BUT I AM!   

I recently picked up Gadiel's album, Baila Sola, from HDTracks. Here are my favorites:

Baila Sola
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQjsAQ0qgu4

Alto Rango (sick ass bass!)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc65f9eWgLo

Has Cambiado
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irZ3sk7wKqc


I live in an upper class, predominantly white neighborhood, and it's great fun to pull up at a light next to an old white couple cranking this ****!!! Lmao :laugh:


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

I like the typical reggaeton beat, but I like songs that are much quicker. Not that it's exactly reggaeton, but I love the Major Lazer stuff with reggaeton influence.

Links in case you're not familiar:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzpSdbaiHQM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpOkNmmrUYo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QvalEyBiC4 - a lot more reggaeton than the others

(not trying to hijack your thread)


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

@mullings

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> @mullings
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


What does that mean?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> @mullings
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DavidRam said:


> What does that mean?


Im "tagging" him. Hes jamaican. Loves that music lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

A couple more:

Wisin & Yandel - Encendido
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hL0kss79LuM&list=RDhL0kss79LuM&start_radio=1

Farruko - Visionary
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7LRr94HgxU


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

Here's a few interesting reggae songs I've heard mixed with dubstep, as far as the genre goes Shaggy used to have some fun music back in the day.

Make It Bun Dem- Skrillex & Damian Marley 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR_u9rvFKzE

Where Do I Belong - Infected Mushroom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXpDTv2ct5o


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Wait, you guys know the difference between reggae, and reggaeton, right?

I've been listening to a lot of reggae/dancehall lately, so I can offer up suggestions there, but I can't help you all with reggaeton.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

gijoe said:


> Wait, you guys know the difference between reggae, and reggaeton, right?
> 
> I've been listening to a lot of reggae/dancehall lately, so I can offer up suggestions there, but I can't help you all with reggaeton.


Of course... Though reggaeton has some of it's roots in reggae, it is not at all the same genre (or sound). It's mostly a Puerto Rican thing...

You should check out some the stuff I posted... It might grow on you.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

DavidRam said:


> Of course... Though reggaeton has some of it's roots in reggae, it is not at all the same genre (or sound). It's mostly a Puerto Rican thing...
> 
> You should check out some the stuff I posted... It might grow on you.


My girlfriend is Puerto Rican lol. The only bumber is all reggaeton has the same beat. After an hour of listening you can't get the damn beat out of your head. Definitely a catchy genre but not my cup of tea.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

DavidRam said:


> Of course... Though reggaeton has some of it's roots in reggae, it is not at all the same genre (or sound). It's mostly a Puerto Rican thing...
> 
> You should check out some the stuff I posted... It might grow on you.


I'll definitely check them out.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Farruko - Titerito
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRoJqi8tF70

Yandel - Plakito
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCcekcmyEQs

Arcangel - Sola
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYScSyf67rw


----------

